# Suche Pic // eine Rose



## LordXtra (2. April 2002)

hi, ich suche ein pic von einer rose, welche auf weißen Boden liegt. Am besten mit der Blüte nach vorn, bischen Perspektive nach hinten auslaufend. Machbar?


----------



## Michaylo (2. April 2002)

versuch mal hierhier 
mfg.
ich


----------



## Mythos007 (2. April 2002)

Chellaz LordXtra,

das sind ja gleich drei Wünsche auf einmal,
das geht nun wirklich net  oder doch ?


Bitte in das Feld *Rose* eintippen und
anschliessend auf *"Anfrage senden"* klicken ...
<form name="FrmSearch" method="post" action="http://www.photocase.de/ShowFoto.asp?mode=Search">
<input type="text" name="TxtSuche" class="input" size="18" value="">
<input type="submit">
</form>

Bis dann dann euer verwunschener Mythos *quaark*


----------



## LordXtra (2. April 2002)

Also bei Google und Photocase war ich vorher auch schon  
Da war aber leider nichts passendes dabei.

Hmmm schade, hat denn keiner eine Digicam?


----------



## Mythos007 (2. April 2002)

Habe eine Digitalcam. nur leider sind die Batterien
alle - musst also bis morgen warten ;o) - Mythos


----------



## LordXtra (2. April 2002)

Des wär ja fantastisch


----------



## Michaylo (2. April 2002)

was ist mit diesem Bild ? muss natürlich ein bißchen nachbearbeitet werden, aber ansonsten passt deiner beschreibung glaube ich  

oder das hier 

mfg.
ich


----------



## LordXtra (2. April 2002)

Die sind schon echt geil! Besten Dank, Michaylo.
Damit kann ichs schonmal probieren.


----------



## Xenius (2. April 2002)

Schau mal rechts in der Navigation, da steht Links, und in dem Link Bereich wirst du irgendwo, die Graffik-Resourcen Section finden...
dort wirst du dann auf diverse Quellen für Bilder treffen *g*

unter anderem...

http://www.zefa.de
http://www.tonystone.com

und viele weitere, muss hier jawohl nicht alle aufzählen *g*

Dort registrieren, und als Suchbegriff 'Rose' eingeben... da wirst du mehr als nötig finden... *g* (brauchte auch mal 'ne Rose)


----------



## Michaylo (2. April 2002)

ist doch gern geschehen, LordXtra. 
viel spass & glück bei deinem project.


----------



## messias (3. April 2002)

*hi*

hier hast du den genauen link zu den ressourcen : 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=13052


----------



## Mway-Tuning (3. November 2004)

endlich habe ich hier über die Suche auch das gefunden was ich brauche. Danke für die Rose


----------



## aTa (3. November 2004)

such mal hier im forum nach Stockphotos


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. November 2004)

Lasset die bereits ruhenden Threads auch weiterruhen - ommmmmmmmmm

- fermé -


----------

